# Grafikkarte geht nicht an



## AidonJohz (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr einen kompletten PC zusammen gestellt. Dieser funktionierte auch bis Silvester. Ich kam Abends zurück und mein PC ging nicht an. Daraufhin habe ich das Netzteil eingeschickt und es wird repariert. Da ich nicht so lange warten kann, habe ich mir ein neues gekauft. Jetzt gehen alle 4 Lüfter des Towers (Gehäuse) an + CPU Lüfter und auf dem Mainboard leuchten die LEDs alle richtig. Doch meine Grafikkarte geht anscheinend nicht an -> der Lüfter dreht sich nicht. Und der Bildschirm ist schwarz. Und es passiert nix. Wenn ich eine neue Graka einbaue (nVidia 7300SE) dreht sich der Lüfter extrem schnell aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. (Die nVideo Karte benötigt keinen extra Stromanschluss von dem Netzteil, die ATI schon.

Hardware:

HAF 932 Cooler Master
be quiet! 1000 W Dark Power Pro (neues Netzteil) 
Xilence 1000W (altes Netzteil, momentan nicht im Betrieb)
Gigabyte EX58-UD4P
intel i7 920 
6Gb Kingston Ram
ATI Radeon HD 4870 (Club 3D)

bitte helft mir.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

AidonJohz


----------



## PC Heini (12. Februar 2010)

Siehst Du auch keinen Biosscreen?
Starte mal von der Betriebssystem CD oder mit ner Linuxlive CD. Ist auch dann nichts zu sehen, kanns an der Graka oder am Chipset Treiber liegen. Mainboard wäre allerdings auch noch möglich.


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2010)

Hörst Du das Bios Piepen? 1x kurz? Danach sollte irgendwann (ca.5-10sek) die Festplatten-LED am Tower leuchten.. Tut es das? Die Frage ist grad, startet der Rechner überhaupt richtig oder ist nur die Ausgabe unterbunden?

1. Beim Wechseln der Karte an irgendwas rangekommen? RAM/CPU? andere Stecker?
2. uU eine Wollmaus in den PCIe-Slot gedrückt?

mfg chmee


----------



## AidonJohz (13. Februar 2010)

Es hat überhaupt nicht gepiept. Aber ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Ich hatte den extra 12V stecker im vom Netzteil ins Mainboard vergessen. Was man bei der neuen Technik alles wissen muss^^.

Sorry leute..


----------



## Frieeeeedolin (14. Februar 2010)

AidonJohz hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte den extra 12V stecker im vom Netzteil ins Mainboard vergessen.



Kenne ich aus eigenen Aufrüstaktionen


----------

